# uttermost etherical experience in medieval lore what is the graals of medieval era?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What cd not just composer you feel there just perfect the pure joy there are a fairy tale in the making or magic in motion.

Whatt music you consider out of this world, what are the gems outhere could someone name timeless classical medieval cd , most own, whit rich instrumental chromatism,day dream melody...

What are the best among label, if i says naxos per se

I would point out 
- on the road to Bethlehem
- codex faenza
- from byzantium to andalousia

What about other label offerings what you consider the best of the best, the finest , the roll royce of medieval experience even for a musicologist..

Please tell me you subjection , what is not to be missed on any circonstance?

Name obscur released that blowen you away in this era early medieval music after Bingen and before de Vitry, than i ask this question out of context were they ars nova before De Vitry even if he coined it in a manuscript de Vitry ars nova?

I hope this post what captivating enought and i will get good feedback out of it, so you guess im looking for the best cds and im looking for pre de Vitry ars nova since im a paradoxal man, i like music that not supposed to exist before it was coined has.


----------

